# Let's get into it...



## MisterMike (Oct 10, 2003)

Now that we have a specific Parker Kenpo forum (thank you Clyde) I'd like to see it get used for some technical discussion rather then the Federation/Organization/16-24-32 arguements. We're still all doing Kenpo right?? OK 

Since this is my thread I've appointed ME to pick the first technique  

Protecting Fans (defense against left-right straignt punch combo)

I'll lay out how I do it(more or less) and then let's all comment on the steps. Let's all give feedback on differences/variations how's and why's and any fancy terms you may have. Just remember to reference which step your commenting on.

1. As the left stright punch is delivered, step to a left neutral bow towards 10:30 with a left inward parry to the inside of your opponent's left fist/arm.

2. As the right punch is delivered, transition into a left forward bow with a right outward extended block(open hand) to the outside of your opponent's right arm, at or above the elbow. Left hand is chambered at your left hip.

3. Convert your extended outward block to a grab at his right wrist as you transition through a right cat stance and deliver a right snapping front kick to the groin as you deleiver a left 4-finger poke to his eyes, while pulling his right arm to your right hip.

4. As you land from your kick, drop your left hand to a check at his right bicep and execute a right inward elbow strike to his solar plexus. Right knee check as well.

5. Using POO of your elbow strike, circle your right hand up for an outward 2 finger slice to his right eye.

6. Step-though in reverse as you deliever a right front scoop kick to the groin with a right 2-finger hook to his right eye and a left hand depth check(heel-palm).

X-cover ....and any other fancy exit moves you have.

So we have 6 steps or so. Comments on 1 or all are welcome 

If you haven't learned this technique yet, let's start more threads like this with the earlier techniqes. That way we don't leave anyone out.

~Mike


----------



## satans.barber (Oct 10, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MisterMike _
> *Now that we have a specific Parker Kenpo forum (thank you Clyde) I'd like to see it get used for some technical discussion rather then the Federation/Organization/16-24-32 arguements. We're still all doing Kenpo right?? OK
> 
> <snip>
> ...



Isn't this what the kempo technical forum was created for though? Or has this special forum negated the need for that one?

 

Ian.


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 10, 2003)

I thought it would be best posted here since it was a specific Parker Kenpo question.

To me, this board would encompass General and Technical Parker Kenpo discussion.


----------



## Michael Billings (Oct 10, 2003)

I thought the same thing Ian, but I wanted to discuss it with Seig before I moved it to Kenpo Technical.  

Sorry Mike, but Kenpo EPAK does not mean we post everything in here, but more that it is for those issues that are on the Kenpo General which are exclusive to EPAK.  Tracy and EPAK do Five Swords, Dance of Death, and most other techniques, just sometimes called something else.  I would not want to preclude participation by other branches of Kenpo in a technical issue. 

Right now this is very much a grey area and we will attempt to clarify as soon as Seig gets back on line.

Oss,
-Michael
--MT Moderator--


----------



## dcence (Oct 10, 2003)

You have to be extremely careful with Protecting Fans because it is difficult tell if their right punch is a straight one or a roundhouse.  If it is a  roundhouse it is  difficult not to get popped.

Experiment with a partner and let them throw either a right straight punch or a right haymaker after the left with real intent and without you knowing which is coming.

I think it is actually better for a right left combo punch.

Derek


----------



## MisterMike (Oct 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dcence _
> *You have to be extremely careful with Protecting Fans because it is difficult tell if their right punch is a straight one or a roundhouse.  If it is a  roundhouse it is  difficult not to get popped.
> 
> Experiment with a partner and let them throw either a right straight punch or a right haymaker after the left with real intent and without you knowing which is coming.
> ...



Derek,

That's a good scenario to work with. The way I learned it is the left punch is easily avoidable when it is parried off.

The right punch is now coming at your head's new position, after stepping to 10:30.

So to avoid it you go to the forward bow with your extended outward block. This move your head out of the line of attack as well as redirect his punch.

As for it being a roundhouse, since in this technique the opponent has his left foot forward, I would think it more uncommon to be a roundhouse since he would have to go to a left forward bow. Usually the right roundhouse would be from a RNB.

Still a good what-if though! Thanks,


----------

